# European Migrant Crisis



## Mike (Oct 17, 2015)

The European Parliament has come up with a plan to help
stop the migrants from Africa and Asia from getting into
Europe.

They are planning to give European visas to all citizens of
Turkey, if their goverment stops allowing migrants through
the country and into Europe.

There are 75 Million people in Turkey, that is a lot more than
the numbers of migrants trying to get in, who in my opinion
will keep on trying till they find another route.

How crazy is this plan?

Story Here.

Mike.


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

My problem is that I fail to understand why folks are attempting to leave their country, presumably for an extended period of time if not forever, because of civil war and/or other strife. After all, two World Wars were fought, during which such migrations did not, I think, occur.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 17, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=migrations+during+the+world+wars


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 17, 2015)

Because it was a WORLD war................many, many countries were under attack/threat of invasion.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 17, 2015)

The plan IS crazy Mike.
And of course once they have those Visas.
England here we come, as per this little bit out of that newspaper article.


*Britain faces the spectre of another wave of mass migration after Brussels bureaucrats opened the gates of Europe to Turkey's 75million citizens.*
Plans to allow Turks access to EU visas – in exchange for their country's help with the Syrian migration crisis – were branded as 'bordering on insanity' last night. Ukip leader Nigel Farage warned the deal – a possible precursor to Turkey becoming a full EU member – could result in even more pressure on UK schools and hospitals.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tightening-border-controls.html#ixzz3osSlrPlT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

T'won't be the last time I was wrong, either, Jim!  

imp


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Because it was a WORLD war................many, many countries were under attack/threat of invasion.



And ships were being blown out of the water ?


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

What is the point of your question, Warri?   imp


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 17, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> And ships were being blown out of the water ?



True.......was hardly the time to take a pleasure cruise!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

There really are benefits to a classical education....


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> There really are benefits to a classical education....



Including the ability to recognise that history actually does repeat itself.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

imp said:


> What is the point of your question, Warri?   imp



 Sorry Imp. I wasn't actually responding to your post.

I was actually responding to mitchezz who said



> Because it was a WORLD war................many, many countries were under attack/threat of invasion.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

You are so right Mitchezz. Yet many elect not to be informed about the history and culture of other nations. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Laurie (Oct 18, 2015)

"How crazy is this plan?"

They're simply pre-empting Turkey's admission to the EU, a process which is well under way.

Under Schengen  they will have free movement anyway.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 18, 2015)

Laurie said:


> "How crazy is this plan?"
> 
> They're simply pre-empting Turkey's admission to the EU, a process which is well under way.
> 
> Under Schengen  they will have free movement anyway.



And this is EXACTLY why the UK needs to vote for OUT of the EU Laurie.
That is the only way the UK can take control of it's borders.
The EU demands the free movement of all who live inside the EU.
So the attitude is...get your backside into any European Country, get yourself logged in, and in millions of cases...
England here we come!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 18, 2015)

"And this is EXACTLY why the UK needs to vote for OUT of the EU Laurie."

Well, not EXACTLY.

There are other very cogent reasons too, though I agree that migrants should influence our decision.

The danger is letting xenophobia influence our views to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 18, 2015)

Laurie said:


> "And this is EXACTLY why the UK needs to vote for OUT of the EU Laurie."
> 
> Well, not EXACTLY.
> 
> ...



Yes Laurie.
You know what I mean, and I agree with your comment in bold there.


----------



## Mike (Oct 18, 2015)

If all of these migrants were refugees it would be
understandable.

Unfortunately 3/4 of them are economic migrants
looking for a better life, they come from countries
that are not at war.

A few weeks ago some Syrians on the move were
interviewed and they said that most are from other
places but claiming to be Syrian although they speak
different kinds of Arabic.

Mike.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 18, 2015)

Mike said:


> If all of these migrants were refugees it would be
> understandable.
> 
> Unfortunately 3/4 of them are economic migrants
> ...



I agree with every word that you say there Mike.

Mind you, I see that you are...

*A Scot Living in England.

And we let you in, didn't we! *


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

Booze, nice of you to let Mike in as I see the Welsh let you in.

There are 400-500,000 English living in Scotland out of a population of 5 million. We were very generous to let them in. However, if it wasn't for them all voting No we'd have won independence.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Booze, nice of you to let Mike in as I see the Welsh let you in.
> 
> There are 400-500,000 English living in Scotland out of a population of 5 million. We were very generous to let them in. However, if it wasn't for them all voting No we'd have won independence.



*Booze, nice of you to let Mike in as I see the Welsh let you in.


*Oooooohhhhh Ameriscot, that's a bit below the belt!
Your tongue in gonna cut your throat one of these days!layful:

Regarding Independence. I wish you all the best of luck with that!
I mean, for your little country, you will need all of the luck you can get outside of our comforting bubble.
You won't have all of the money us brits shower on you, and your oil won't last forever.
Be very careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmm, whatever "problems" an independent Scotland might  or might not have, at least the electorate wouldn't follow a leader who promised to ban the teaching of climate change in schools. Now that is a bubble for sure. Lol.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, whatever "problems" an independent Scotland might  or might not have, at least the electorate wouldn't follow a leader who promised to ban the teaching of climate change in schools. Now that is a bubble for sure. Lol.



If I could I would BAN all mention of so called climate change on the BBC, in newspapers and in Schools and all media.

Climate change has ALWAYS happened well before us lot came around, and always will.

But climate change caused by Man?
My arse!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Ah, rectal-cranial  inversion is alive and well on sf. Talk about a slippery slope. Lolololol.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ah, rectal-cranial  inversion is alive and well on sf. Talk about a slippery slope. Lolololol.




How on earth do YOU know my backside is slippery Shalimar?
Come on then.
Who has been digging up the dirt around here!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

OMG, Booze doesn't believe climate change is caused by man!?  :crying:

Scotland will do just fine even when it runs out of oil.  England and Wales will go down the toilet when they leave the EU.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ah, rectal-cranial  inversion is alive and well on sf. Talk about a slippery slope. Lolololol.



Aye!!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> OMG, Booze doesn't believe climate change is caused by man!?  :crying:
> 
> Scotland will do just fine even when it runs out of oil.*  England and Wales will go down the toilet when they leave the EU*.



No way Jose !!!layful:
And when Scotland runs out of oil.
Who will bail you out* then*?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> No way Jose !!!layful:
> And when Scotland runs out of oil.
> Who will bail you out* then*?



http://www.businessforscotland.co.u...cotland-will-be-a-wealthy-independent-nation/


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

I read that article Annie. Interesting stuff.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> http://www.businessforscotland.co.u...cotland-will-be-a-wealthy-independent-nation/



SNP propaganda!

You can do anything with figures, but I don't believe a word of that!


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 19, 2015)

They walk among us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> SNP propaganda!
> 
> You can do anything with figures, but I don't believe a word of that!




LMAO!!  Funny you should mention that as you are always posting propaganda from the Daily Mail and Express who are known for twisting facts and figures.  

Anyway, don't really care what you believe as our beliefs are polar opposite on many things.  End of.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Like  it or not, this is the 21st century, old world xenophobia (to put it politely,) is simply no longer viable. But hey, why let facts affect one's prejudices? Fear mongering is so much easier than independent thought. Reducing everything to the lowest 

common denominator diminishes all, and solves nothing. The politics of jeers and racial/ethnic/religious bigotry, dressed up in 

a spurious patriotism. Divide, tear down, and blame, rather than work through problems and build an inclusive workable society. This is how fascist states are formed. History will not be mocked, a herd mentality produces Sheeple.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> No way Jose !!!layful:
> And when Scotland runs out of oil.
> Who will bail you out* then*?



We'll simply live off the duty on our whisky!

Seriously, it is you who is being led by English propaganda.

Oil is just the jam, Scotland''s bread and butter is more widely based.

I am neither English or Scots, but Welsh, so have ho axe to grind.  I am on the outside looking in, but like Ameriscot, we have the  added advantage of living here.

If Scotland leaves the Union I will still have a British passport.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Laurie said:


> We'll simply live off the duty on our whisky!
> 
> Seriously, it is you who is being led by English propaganda.
> 
> ...



Thank you for what you say there Laurie.
Of course me being a Liverpool Scouser, but now living in Wales, I will also keep my British passport.

And very proud of it and all!


----------



## Mike (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> *And we let you in, didn't we! *



You were all happy and very friendly when I ran a pub in
Liverpool Docks a few years ago.

The Scousers like to drink in groups with their friends, so
they needed immigrants to serve the drink.


Mike.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Mike said:


> You were all happy and very friendly when I ran a pub in
> Liverpool Docks a few years ago.
> 
> The Scousers like to drink in groups with their friends, so
> ...



Gosh! Mike.
I had overlooked that fact.





Let the migrants come in I say!
The more the flipping merrier!  layful:


----------

